# Plant Issue - Need Help



## joker448 (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey my plant is in the vegetative stage and it was indoor but now outdoor and i have an issue. My leaves on my plant keep slowly dieing 1 by 1. Please help i dont know whats wrong


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 18, 2007)

More detail needed, how old is it? is it in a pot? have you been feeding it? is it a recent move to the out doors? etc etc, pics help too.

Hippy


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 18, 2007)

joker448 said:
			
		

> Hey my plant is in the vegetative stage and it was indoor but now outdoor and i have an issue. My leaves on my plant keep slowly dieing 1 by 1. Please help i dont know whats wrong


You can't move plants outside in one shot. You have to get them used to the new amount of light, heat, humidity, etc.

It's called "aclimating" or "hardening" a plant.

It needs to be done in stages.

If you take it back inside until it's healthy again, that should fix the problems.

Unless, of course, you buried it in the ground.


----------



## joker448 (Aug 18, 2007)

so how do i make my plant get use to outside? and by the way my plant is about 3 weeks i think


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 18, 2007)

> so how do i make my plant get use to outside?


You would take it outside and put it in indirect sunlight for a week or 2, bringing it in at night. After a few weeks she should be ready for full sunlight.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 18, 2007)

I did a search on "Hardening a plant" in Goggle and this is one of many results:

http://gardening.about.com/od/gettingstarted/qt/Hardening_Off.htm


----------



## joker448 (Aug 18, 2007)

how can i make a cold frame and how long do you reccomend i keep my plant in there for


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 18, 2007)

joker448 said:
			
		

> how can i make a cold frame and how long do you recommend i keep my plant in there for


 
I wouldn't suggest using that type of acclimation with pot. A cold frame attracts too many curious eyes.

I would use the "more time each day" method of acclimation. Partial sunlight increasing to full sunlight after two weeks with the time increasing each day.


----------



## joker448 (Aug 18, 2007)

can you be a little more spacific? meaning liek how many hours of sun


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 18, 2007)

joker448 said:
			
		

> can you be a little more specific? meaning like how many hours of sun


 
The 1st day, two hours max of indirect sun.

2nd - 3 hours

3rd - 4 hours

4th - 5 hours

5th - 6 hours

6th - 7 hours

7th - 8 hours

8th - Start with direct sun. 8 hours of indirect, 1 hour of direct.

9th - 8 hours of indirect, 2 hours of direct.

Keep this up until 14 days have passed.

It's really much, much easier to start outside or keep them inside.

Acclimation is a real pain in the posterior.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Aug 19, 2007)

i threw a hermie outdoors to get it away from my crop,it was around 1 1/2ft at the time and it`s now over 5ft. i didn`t do any "acclimating" and it is budding nice.
just a thought...


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 19, 2007)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> i threw a hermie outdoors to get it away from my crop,it was around 1 1/2ft at the time and it`s now over 5ft. i didn`t do any "acclimating" and it is budding nice.
> just a thought...


 
Just like most methods, there are exceptions. The age and size of the plant has a lot to do with it's ability to adjust.


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 19, 2007)

shuggy , stoney pretty much said it all about moving one out side .. some plants just cant deal with the stress with  being moved outside  , unless done slowly , out side is a lot harsher inviornment , from indoors to outdoors , can kill 1 quick sometimes ........


----------



## omentheduck (Aug 19, 2007)

i ahve thrown a few plant out side where they get like 4 hours of light a day the shade and they did fine then after a week moved them too a 7 hour sunny spot and they loved it!


----------



## joker448 (Aug 21, 2007)

wyhat do you mean by direct and indirect?


----------



## Kupunakane (Aug 21, 2007)

Indirect Lighting would be like placing the plant under a trellis, or simply putting it in shade, (one might even say broken sunlight). I think you can figuere out what direct sun would mean then. 
  With all plants go easy, treat them like the honey's they are. Even if you turn your container so another side gets some good sunshine remember no more than a quarter turn at a time. Just don't get into petting your plant that's too wierd. LOL
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 21, 2007)

> Just don't get into petting your plant that's too wierd. LOL



I talk to my girls while looking after them, that could be classed as weird lol

Hippy


----------



## jash (Aug 21, 2007)

i also moved a plant out under direct sunlight and shes doing well,when moved she was 6weeks old and 1' of height


----------



## gottagrow_420 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Just like most methods, there are exceptions. The age and size of the plant has a lot to do with it's ability to adjust.


 
Very true. It also depends on your growing enviorment inside and the weather outside. If your grow room is 80 and outside is 100 during the day you may have some problems moving it without much adjustment.
I try to set them by a window and let them get direct or indirect light but direct is prefered. This way humidity is low and temps are closer to my grow room and the get adjusted to sunlight. Then move them out side for a few days in a area where they will get a couple hours of direct sun each day, but still bring them in at night and put them under lights. After 3-4 days of this as long as they are still looking healthy I will transplant. Just take it out like you were but dont bring it in when it gets dark. Rather transplant them right at dusk and water heavily.


----------

